# Does a water bottle improve aerodynamics?



## Cronorider (13 Jul 2017)

I have never used a water bottle while riding TT, keeping the frame 'clean'. But I've seen claims that the flat-ish water bottles on the downtube improve aerodynamics. Does anyone have real world experience with this?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2017)

I have real world experience of reading an article that claimed it took <enter very small amount of time> off a TT and thinking "so what?" when I realised having a dump before the off might have the same effect.


----------



## Cronorider (13 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have real world experience of reading an article that claimed it took <enter very small amount of time> off a TT and thinking "so what?" when I realised having a dump before the off might have the same effect.



LOL. Come on - every TT geek is going to have had his/her daily dump well before race time.


----------



## bianchi1 (13 Jul 2017)

Plenty of UCI rules about water bottles. If you are planning to use a bottle as an aerodynamic aid rather than a method of hydration you would be classed as cheating. Of course most events are not governed by the UCI, so you may as well go 'full Obree' if all you are interested in is going as fast as you can for the amount of watts you put out.


----------



## Cronorider (14 Jul 2017)

bianchi1 said:


> Plenty of UCI rules about water bottles. If you are planning to use a bottle as an aerodynamic aid rather than a method of hydration you would be classed as cheating. Of course most events are not governed by the UCI, so you may as well go 'full Obree' if all you are interested in is going as fast as you can for the amount of watts you put out.



Good point about the UCI rules - something I will have to consider in the near future


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Jul 2017)

Give one a go and see if it works for you ...... https://www.evanscycles.com/elite-c...MZ2-H3Or1cN7usVY0aoUKUBNuRG5J4ChoCc5sQAvD_BwE

I used that one on the shiv but the trinity has its own .


----------

